
Is the F-35 our AT-AT? - bkohlmann
https://medium.com/point-of-decision/is-the-f-35-our-at-at-348b40ca4d3c
======
Tanegashima
I just think it's useless to discuss this.

We practically don't know anything besides a couple of photos, some
information that might or might not be false, a few not myth-busted myths, and
opinions from people that don't know much about it but want to voice it.

